# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for June 2018 <==



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in June 2018.*

_Below is the data from last year's (2016-2017) June round._

*------------------------189 invites----------------489 invites*
*7 June 2017------------694-----------------------30
21 June 2017-----------700-----------------------39*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to everyone! 

The invites number will be different though. 

Last year many anzscos run out of quota... this time round, many didn't.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Bump..


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

Hi my husband had submitted eoi on April 29th .. 75 points for 189.. ICT 261111.. any possibility on wen our eoi can go thru?


----------



## Hardeep26292 (May 22, 2018)

Hi everyone, anyone has an idea when I will get invitation..I lodged eoi in 262112 in 489 FS on jan 2018 with 75 points. Please somone reply me. Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Heidi1312 said:


> Hi my husband had submitted eoi on April 29th .. 75 points for 189.. ICT 261111.. any possibility on wen our eoi can go thru?


For ICT Business and System Analysts 75 Pointers the queue only moved two days from 14th Feb to 16th Feb in the last two rounds (data available from both official and unofficial results). Please wait until the end of the financial year. A couple of rounds from July onward would help in predicting more logical and accurate invite trend. At the moment it is very hard to say when your husband will receive an invitation.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

It is our last 2 chances mates...


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Heidi1312 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my husband had submitted eoi on April 29th .. 75 points for 189.. ICT 261111.. any possibility on wen our eoi can go thru?
> ...


Hi Mustafa, just a small query not related to eoi.. It is regarding my ACS evaluation.. before submitting eoi for my hubby with 75 , I submitted my ACS evaluation on April 26th for the spouse 5 points.. I understand it takes 10-12 weeks..do u know wen I can expect my result for ACS..


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hope to get invited soon.


----------



## jonnadaupendra (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Expats,

I am Silent follower of this site from last two years, as few of the following questions running in my mind from long time, but I thought everything will change in may Invitation rounds, but it didn't happened.

Sorry for being long post, but I want to know any comments or u r opinions on following..

so I am posting following questions/concerns as available in website, Can anyone please answer. 

*1) Occupation ceiling values are based on a percentage of stock employment figures for each occupation. Stock employment figures are provided by the Australian Bureau of Statistics, 
and represent the number of people employed in Australia in each occupation.*

So here my question is DHA decided that for 263111 job code (Computer Network & Professional) 1318 invitations/Occupations available for FY 2017&18, In initially they mentioned in site like as to available occupation ceiling through out year they released 65 per round.
After 22 rounds completed they issued only around 750 invitations only. So will they release rest of around 600 invitations in next 2 rounds ?? or they will carry forward it ??


*2) Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.*

Yes Can Understand and agreed, as there is huge backlog they reduced invitations from last December, and they didn't mentioned till what period they will continue same invitation count.
Here my question is As it is one of top immigration country why DHA/IMMI not maintaining transparency, How many they are processing per month & how much back log still left also they can mention in website.
they are not even properly updating skill select website from last 6 months??? As it is one of top immigration country why they are not maintaining transparency?? 
Almost invested around 2-3 lakhs & lot of sleep less nights & pressure on future, still there is no hope ??

*3) In DHA/Skillselect they mention that 60 points is enough to apply for Australia 189/190/489 Visa, But if we observe trend in last one year they didn't send invite to 60 pointers, So why are not changing in the website.
As they are inviting people with 80 points & 75 points one of my friend quit his job and practiced very hard to get 20 points in PTE. He attempted 12 times to clear with 79 points in all modules.
Out of 12 in last 11 rounds he cleared 3 modules with 79 and one of module he got in between 75-79, it made me to think about whole system & points calculation. There is some black magic I strongly believe.
Are they encouraging PTE & IELTS to attempt more times by delaying process ????*


*4) Submitting multiple EOIs with the same points score into SkillSelect does not increase your chance of receiving an invitation. 
SkillSelect issues invitations via an automated process which self-regulates according to the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission. 
As EOIs enter and exit SkillSelect the ranking changes. *

When they know that people submitting multiple EOI / fake EOI's, why they are entertaining. Why can't they introduce minimal amount to submit EOI. So at least people will not submit fake EOI's.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

jonnadaupendra said:


> *1) Occupation ceiling values are based on a percentage of stock employment figures for each occupation. Stock employment figures are provided by the Australian Bureau of Statistics,
> and represent the number of people employed in Australia in each occupation.*
> 
> So here my question is DHA decided that for 263111 job code (Computer Network & Professional) 1318 invitations/Occupations available for FY 2017&18, In initially they mentioned in site like as to available occupation ceiling through out year they released 65 per round.
> After 22 rounds completed they issued only around 750 invitations only. So will they release rest of around 600 invitations in next 2 rounds ?? or they will carry forward it ??


Hello,
DHA never promised that they will invite any occupation on set number of points like 65 pointers. In fact, they never promise anything that's why things are very confusing. Invitations are only issued to high pointers which take precedent over DOE as well if the point score is high and they have clearly mentioned that the DHA is not obligated to invite all the remaining 715 invites for Computer Network & Professionals or any other occupation in this FY and next FY. That is just a mere number indication in occupation ceiling and should not be considered as a target to reach by DHA.



> *2) Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.*
> 
> Yes Can Understand and agreed, as there is huge backlog they reduced invitations from last December, and they didn't mentioned till what period they will continue same invitation count.
> Here my question is As it is one of top immigration country why DHA/IMMI not maintaining transparency, How many they are processing per month & how much back log still left also they can mention in website.
> ...


I know and I can understand your pain and frustration but you should also remember that immigration to Australia is a privilege and not a right. DHA would like to keep everyone guessing what their next move would be. If they provide full transparency as you suggested then it could hurt national economy as it would result in loss of international students when they are shown the bitter truth and how hard it is to secure a invite.



> *3) In DHA/Skillselect they mention that 60 points is enough to apply for Australia 189/190/489 Visa, But if we observe trend in last one year they didn't send invite to 60 pointers, So why are not changing in the website.
> As they are inviting people with 80 points & 75 points one of my friend quit his job and practiced very hard to get 20 points in PTE. He attempted 12 times to clear with 79 points in all modules.
> Out of 12 in last 11 rounds he cleared 3 modules with 79 and one of module he got in between 75-79, it made me to think about whole system & points calculation. There is some black magic I strongly believe.
> Are they encouraging PTE & IELTS to attempt more times by delaying process ????*


Exactly, DHA benefits directly or indirectly from PTE (remember that mandatory section when booking exam you select to mention the country you are attempting the exam for) but this is structured and regulated so no matter how unethical it seems to you or me but it is not against the law. 
Now as far as you talk about 60 pointers, that is again false and misleading hope. The benchmark was set to minimum of 60 points but it does not guarantee anything.




> *4) Submitting multiple EOIs with the same points score into SkillSelect does not increase your chance of receiving an invitation.
> SkillSelect issues invitations via an automated process which self-regulates according to the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.
> As EOIs enter and exit SkillSelect the ranking changes. *
> 
> When they know that people submitting multiple EOI / fake EOI's, why they are entertaining. Why can't they introduce minimal amount to submit EOI. So at least people will not submit fake EOI's.


Trust me everyone wants to get rid of this issue, infact in the last round (23rd May) one of top ISCAH's consultant think that the round might be hugely compromised by fake EOI's but at the moment DHA can't really do anything because skillselect is designed such that one person can submit as many EOI's as he/she want but when invited for any of the EOI's they should be able to provide evidence of the points claimed.
The best we can do is hope that DHA introduces something to stop the fake EOI trend.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*09 May 2018 Round Results Released*

Cut off is 75 points :mad2:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-may-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Heidi1312 said:


> Hi Mustafa, just a small query not related to eoi.. It is regarding my ACS evaluation.. before submitting eoi for my hubby with 75 , I submitted my ACS evaluation on April 26th for the spouse 5 points.. I understand it takes 10-12 weeks..do u know wen I can expect my result for ACS..


Your hubby's EOI with 75 is including your 5 spouse points but your evaluation from ACS hasn't come back positive?


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Heidi1312 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mustafa, just a small query not related to eoi.. It is regarding my ACS evaluation.. before submitting eoi for my hubby with 75 , I submitted my ACS evaluation on April 26th for the spouse 5 points.. I understand it takes 10-12 weeks..do u know wen I can expect my result for ACS..
> ...


Hi, no he has overseas exp more than 5 yrs and within 32 so his ACS evaluation + eng competency score sums to 75.. I had submitted my ACS evaluation also to see if I can add +5 to his score.. but I had not got my results.. it's exactly 4 weeks since I submitted my ACS.. he got his ACS evaluation in 10days.. for me it's 4 weeks already..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Cut off is 75 points :mad2:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-may-2018-invitation-round.aspx


i think it will continue to increase if the current pattern continues.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Heidi1312 said:


> Hi, no he has overseas exp more than 5 yrs and within 32 so his ACS evaluation + eng competency score sums to 75.. I had submitted my ACS evaluation also to see if I can add +5 to his score.. but I had not got my results.. it's exactly 4 weeks since I submitted my ACS.. he got his ACS evaluation in 10days.. for me it's 4 weeks already..


did you submit at the same time?  ACS tend to go up and down on processing times at different periods in time...


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

No did not submit at the same time.. wen he was submitting eoi I applied for my ACS evaluation.. now I regret.. we both Shud have got ACS evaluation during the same time 😞 ..


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Heidi1312 said:


> Hi, no he has overseas exp more than 5 yrs and within 32 so his ACS evaluation + eng competency score sums to 75.. I had submitted my ACS evaluation also to see if I can add +5 to his score.. but I had not got my results.. it's exactly 4 weeks since I submitted my ACS.. he got his ACS evaluation in 10days.. for me it's 4 weeks already..


I see. For my ACS evaluation it took from early November to just before Christmas last year. I think about 6 weeks.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Heidi1312 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, no he has overseas exp more than 5 yrs and within 32 so his ACS evaluation + eng competency score sums to 75.. I had submitted my ACS evaluation also to see if I can add +5 to his score.. but I had not got my results.. it's exactly 4 weeks since I submitted my ACS.. he got his ACS evaluation in 10days.. for me it's 4 weeks already..
> ...



Ok.. fingers crossed.. will ACS evaluation happen in June.. or June they won't publish results.. can pls clarify ( cz I heard end of FY , they don't publish results as they will revisit the codes applicable for evaluation)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Heidi1312 said:


> Ok.. fingers crossed.. will ACS evaluation happen in June.. or June they won't publish results.. can pls clarify ( cz I heard end of FY , they don't publish results as they will revisit the codes applicable for evaluation)




I dont think there are any fundamental reasons for review of the popular anzscos. Some that attract tiny number of applicants may be removed, but again, it can occur at any time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think there are any fundamental reasons for review of the popular anzscos. Some that attract tiny number of applicants may be removed, but again, it can occur at any time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanku 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI. 

I am hoping for 189 on 6th June

May I ask will my 189 EOI be deleted or not effective if I lodge the 190 visa?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Lalaengineer said:


> Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI.
> 
> I am hoping for 189 on 6th June
> 
> May I ask will my 189 EOI be deleted or not effective if I lodge the 190 visa?



I think you are referring to state nomination email that you received for NSW but not actual 190 invite in skill select account. The process is simple. You are required to submit all relevant docs and pay fees by clicking on the link in the nomination email (link only works few times due to security concerns so be careful). The NSW govt will then verify and process your nomination application and if its successful then you will receive a 190 invite in Skill Select account. Your 189 EOI will be frozen if you submitted 190 (for NSW) using the same EOI account when invited. If you have two different accounts created for 189 and 190 then you don't need to worry but I would like to suggest you to please take 190 and proceed with state nomination as under current circumstances at DHA nothing is certain.


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

EOI submitted May 2018 
342315 70 points 189
75 points 190 for any state


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Lalaengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed explanation! Fully understood now. I guess the one I received is just the pre-inivite, I need to submit all the documents within 14 days

Meanwhils, do you know if my 189 EOI is still valid? Or I don't stand a high chance for 189 since NSW has already sent me the pre-invitation in the system

Thanks a lot for your advice


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Lalaengineer said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation! Fully understood now. I guess the one I received is just the pre-inivite, I need to submit all the documents within 14 days
> 
> Meanwhils, do you know if my 189 EOI is still valid? Or I don't stand a high chance for 189 since NSW has already sent me the pre-invitation in the system
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice


I am going to assume you have applied for 189 and 190 EOI through one skill select account, in that case your 189 EOI will still be active and eligible up until you get 190 invite. If you get 190 invite before 189 then your 189 EOI will be frozen. If you let go of 190 invite for some reason then your 189 EOI will become active again with old DOE.


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Lalaengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the detailed explanation! Fully understood now. I guess the one I received is just the pre-inivite, I need to submit all the documents within 14 days
> ...


Yes I am using one skillselect account.i guess I will just need to take whatever that comes first. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Lalaengineer said:


> Yes I am using one skillselect account.i guess I will just need to take whatever that comes first. Thanks for your advice!


Yes. There is actually little to no difference between 189 and 190 in your case because anyhow I guess you are planning to live in NSW.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Lalaengineer said:


> Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI.
> 
> I am hoping for 189 on 6th June
> 
> May I ask will my 189 EOI be deleted or not effective if I lodge the 190 visa?


Hello mate, what's your DOE?

I submitted couple of EOIs
EOI 1 - 189,190(NSW).. DOE: 24 May
EOI 2 - 190 (VIC).. DOE: 25 May. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Lalaengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am using one skillselect account.i guess I will just need to take whatever that comes first. Thanks for your advice!
> ...


We wish to live in VIC actually. Hoping to get the 189 soon


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> Lalaengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI.
> ...


Hi my DOE is 21 May
Mechanical engineer
189 75 points
190 80 points


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

*189 190 visa.*

Job code 331111 Bricklayer
189 70points 
eoi 16/04/18

190 NSW
14/05/18

When could I expect an invite?

Off shore


----------



## Tannman (May 27, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> I think you are referring to state nomination email that you received for NSW but not actual 190 invite in skill select account. The process is simple. You are required to submit all relevant docs and pay fees by clicking on the link in the nomination email (link only works few times due to security concerns so be careful). The NSW govt will then verify and process your nomination application and if its successful then you will receive a 190 invite in Skill Select account. Your 189 EOI will be frozen if you submitted 190 (for NSW) using the same EOI account when invited. If you have two different accounts created for 189 and 190 then you don't need to worry but I would like to suggest you to please take 190 and proceed with state nomination as under current circumstances at DHA nothing is certain.


Can you please clarify regarding 190 - why do people still opt for 189? Especially if you get 190 in state that’s good for your industry, you are more than likely to live there for 2 years easily. So why do people who got 190 prefer 189? Any other reason I’m not aware of? Like longer processing times or something similar?

Also, once the state nomination is sent, do we just apply for the visa and once visa is granted, then do we just go to that state and find a job?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

when could i expect an invite?

Jobcode 331111 Bricklayer
189 70 points. EOI 16/04/18

NSW 190 EOI 22/05/18

On immitracker recently someone has recieved an invite with this job code with 65points in 51 days.

Should I roughly expect to wait the same amount of time>?

Thanks to anyone for advise.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tannman said:


> Can you please clarify regarding 190 - why do people still opt for 189? Especially if you get 190 in state that’s good for your industry, you are more than likely to live there for 2 years easily. So why do people who got 190 prefer 189? Any other reason I’m not aware of? Like longer processing times or something similar?
> 
> Also, once the state nomination is sent, do we just apply for the visa and once visa is granted, then do we just go to that state and find a job?
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Both visa’s are part of The Australian Skilled Migration program and are for skilled applicants wanting permanent residency.
They also have the same application process and criteria aside from the need for Subclass 190 applicants to obtain state sponsorship.

The subclass 190 visa is a sponsored VISA where a State or Territory Government “Sponsors” the applicant. Should you be granted a VISA under this subclass there are obligations to undertake, such as, the candidate is required to live and work for a minimum of two years in the nominating state and to participate in surveys conducted by the state and so forth.
Once you submit an EOI for 190, the State may or may not nominate you (States usually nominate people with Superior English or based on work experience priority). If the State nominates you then you will be notified via email. You are required to submit all relevant documents and pay the nomination fees (seperate from visa fees). The State then process your nomination application and verify the documents you submitted. If everything goes well then you will receive an invite in your skill select account to apply for 190 visa.

Note that ‘state sponsorship’ does not mean the state offers you a job, or will get you a job. It means that the state or territory will support your application, and that gives you additional points towards your application (5 points for a 190 application)

The Subclass 189 VISA is an independent skilled VISA where the candidate does not need sponsorship, and has a high point tally. If the candidate is granted a VISA under subclass 189, they can live and work anywhere in Australia.

Hope this answers your query.


----------



## Tannman (May 27, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Both visa’s are part of The Australian Skilled Migration program and are for skilled applicants wanting permanent residency.
> They also have the same application process and criteria aside from the need for Subclass 190 applicants to obtain state sponsorship.
> 
> The subclass 190 visa is a sponsored VISA where a State or Territory Government “Sponsors” the applicant. Should you be granted a VISA under this subclass there are obligations to undertake, such as, the candidate is required to live and work for a minimum of two years in the nominating state and to participate in surveys conducted by the state and so forth.
> ...


Thanks Mustafa, that cleared up my doubts. &#55357;&#56397; I’m onshore already working in NSW on 457 so I guess for me there’s even less difference deciding whether to opt for 190 if it comes first as I plan to continue working in my current company after PR. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

niko2222 said:


> when could i expect an invite?
> 
> Jobcode 331111 Bricklayer
> 189 70 points. EOI 16/04/18
> ...


Those were some good old days. I don't want to discourage you but with 70 points it's an easy wait for 5 -6 months that too with optimistic thinking. Wait until a we have a couple of rounds in July.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niko2222 said:


> Job code 331111 Bricklayer
> 189 70points
> eoi 16/04/18
> 
> ...


I think NSW very high chance and soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Those were some good old days. I don't want to discourage you but with 70 points it's an easy wait for 5 -6 months that too with optimistic thinking. Wait until a we have a couple of rounds in July.



I am very hopeful that after July rounds would go back to 2000+


----------



## adityamaheshwari (May 24, 2018)

*ACS Accessment*

Hi 

I'm new to Australia immigration process, can anybody help me with the process of ACS filing in detailed steps, I want to file my ACS with myself and not with consultant.

Thanks
AM


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

adityamaheshwari said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to Australia immigration process, can anybody help me with the process of ACS filing in detailed steps, I want to file my ACS with myself and not with consultant.
> 
> ...


You better go through their web-site, it has tons of info with steps, requirements etc. One you go through it, comeback with whatever remaining questions you may have. :boink:


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

adityamaheshwari said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to Australia immigration process, can anybody help me with the process of ACS filing in detailed steps, I want to file my ACS with myself and not with consultant.
> 
> ...


Assessment process from either ACS or EA should be done by applicants as Andrey said you can find the information on ACS website and if you have a specific question then ask in forums. It's only when you lodging visa and unsure of anything then seek help from a Mara agent.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You better go through their web-site, it has tons of info with steps, requirements etc. One you go through it, comeback with whatever remaining questions you may have. :boink:


Hey Andrey,
Any idea when we would hear about any updates regarding occupation ceiling for FY 2018-19? 1st week of July?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Hey Andrey,
> Any idea when we would hear about any updates regarding occupation ceiling for FY 2018-19? 1st week of July?


They tend to make such announcements between june and end of july (not sure about exact date last year) but sometimes thereabouts... lets hope mid-june!


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> *This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in June 2018.*
> 
> _Below is the data from last year's (2016-2017) June round._
> 
> ...


Did we get any announcement as to wen will the next selection date for June..? Pls clarify

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Those were some good old days. I don't want to discourage you but with 70 points it's an easy wait for 5 -6 months that too with optimistic thinking. Wait until a we have a couple of rounds in July.


Thanks very much for your response. Yes we will have to wait and see.


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I think NSW very high chance and soon.


Thanks for your response. We will have to wait and see what happens in July.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Heidi1312 said:


> Did we get any announcement as to wen will the next selection date for June..? Pls clarify
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk



Most likely to happen on 6th June and 20th June.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Most likely to happen on 6th June and 20th June.


Ok

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Most likely to happen on 6th June and 20th June.


based on 2 week rotation 6th of june seems more likely.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

What! Cutoffs gone up to 75? Lol.. so I have got 70 points for no reason then. XD


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Hello*

Subscribing to this post. I have 75 points,and date of effect is 15/05/2018. Expecting an invite in the next round. Have got my PCC ready and will be trying for Medical asap as well. Will be travelling for a month starting mid-June hence concerned that I will fall short of time to submit the documents. Is there anything else I can do to avoid last minute rush ?Thanks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Demisane said:


> What! Cutoffs gone up to 75? Lol.. so I have got 70 points for no reason then. XD


Yes 75 is the cut off. However, things might settle with DHA and they should start clearing 70 pointers backlog from July onward.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Subscribing to this post. I have 75 points,and date of effect is 15/05/2018. Expecting an invite in the next round. Have got my PCC ready and will be trying for Medical asap as well. Will be travelling for a month starting mid-June hence concerned that I will fall short of time to submit the documents. Is there anything else I can do to avoid last minute rush ?Thanks.


Even for 75 pointers there is backlog of couple of months or even more. I would say you have to wait the same as them but its always good to make yourself aware of current DHA invitations trend.


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

*189 Invite*

Hi Guys,

What would be my chances of getting the invite in the June rounds? It has been a frustrating wait from the past 2 months.

ANZSCO Code : 261313
Points : 75
DOE : 4th April 2018


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

sundeepclive said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What would be my chances of getting the invite in the June rounds? It has been a frustrating wait from the past 2 months.
> 
> ...


You will get invite in June itself even with current trend of 300 invites.


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys one quick question. I submitted 1 EOI for both 190 and 189.
I have got 190(NSW) ITA on 17th May.
Will I be invited for 189 too if i clear the cutoff date?
I presume that since i submitted just 1 EOI, it gets blocked for 189 invite as the status is changed to invited now.

261313
Points: 75/80
DOE: 4/4/2018(189/190)
ITA(NSW): 17th May
Logded: waiting


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

eshan1367 said:


> Guys one quick question. I submitted 1 EOI for both 190 and 189.
> I have got 190(NSW) ITA on 17th May.
> Will I be invited for 189 too if i clear the cutoff date?
> I presume that since i submitted just 1 EOI, it gets blocked for 189 invite as the status is changed to invited now.
> ...


No, it will not change unless you accept NSW pre-invite and submit application. Moreover, once NSW will accept you application then your EOI status will be changed to invited.


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

anurag_aus said:


> No, it will not change unless you accept NSW pre-invite and submit application. Moreover, once NSW will accept you application then your EOI status will be changed to invited.


No I have already received pre invite and that has been approved too.
I have got invitation to apply for 190 visa on 17th May and the status now shows as "Invited"

My question was: Since I have submitted only 1 EOI for both 190 and 189, will i be picked for 189 provided i have already got the invitation for 190?


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

eshan1367 said:


> No I have already received pre invite and that has been approved too.
> I have got invitation to apply for 190 visa on 17th May and the status now shows as "Invited"
> 
> My question was: Since I have submitted only 1 EOI for both 190 and 189, will i be picked for 189 provided i have already got the invitation for 190?


No, now you are not eligible for 189. You have to create a separate EOI for 189 or wait for current invite to expire. Even I have the same situation with 190 invite in hand and I am going to apply the same because there is hardly any difference in these two. And also I don't want to take any chance with any visa related changes in July.


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

anurag_aus said:


> No, now you are not eligible for 189. You have to create a separate EOI for 189 or wait for current invite to expire. Even I have the same situation with 190 invite in hand and I am going to apply the same because there is hardly any difference in these two. And also I don't want to take any chance with any visa related changes in July.


Sounds good  Do you know if we need to show any fund requirement for 190 for NSW? I think there is none,right?
Also, I have got PCC done for both me and and my spouse and planning to lodge tomorrow or day after.
Medicals should be done post request right?


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

eshan1367 said:


> Sounds good  Do you know if we need to show any fund requirement for 190 for NSW? I think there is none,right?
> Also, I have got PCC done for both me and and my spouse and planning to lodge tomorrow or day after.
> Medicals should be done post request right?


You don't need to show any fund and medicals you can do before lodging visa as well. Just create immi account and generate HAP ID and go for the medical.


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

anurag_aus said:


> You will get invite in June itself even with current trend of 300 invites.




Hopefully! It’s too sad that there is so much of a backlog these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes 75 is the cut off. However, things might settle with DHA and they should start clearing 70 pointers backlog from July onward.




It may take half a year to clear 70 pointers...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anurag_aus said:


> You will get invite in June itself even with current trend of 300 invites.




We shall hope  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eshan1367 said:


> Sounds good  Do you know if we need to show any fund requirement for 190 for NSW? I think there is none,right?
> 
> Also, I have got PCC done for both me and and my spouse and planning to lodge tomorrow or day after.
> 
> Medicals should be done post request right?




No funds required for nsw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sundeepclive said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What would be my chances of getting the invite in the June rounds? It has been a frustrating wait from the past 2 months.
> 
> ...





anurag_aus said:


> You will get invite in June itself even with current trend of 300 invites.


There is a 50-50 chance I would say in June rounds for the invite.


----------



## sunpedOZ (Apr 19, 2018)

*when to expect ITA*

Hi friends,

I know lot of people might have asked similar question, but i could not resist myself getting opinions here..Any guesses when can i expect ITA or do you guys think we would get a better picture after June 6th round??

Submitted EOI: May 21st 2018
Sub Class: 189
Job Code: 261112
Points: 75

Congratulations to the folks that received ITA and VISA...Good luck to others waiting...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sunpedOZ said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I know lot of people might have asked similar question, but i could not resist myself getting opinions here..Any guesses when can i expect ITA or do you guys think we would get a better picture after June 6th round??
> 
> ...


wait until july. 

I guess you hacve 80 for sc190? Then you have a great chance with NSW.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> wait until july.
> 
> I guess you hacve 80 for sc190? Then you have a great chance with NSW.


but Andrey don't you think even NSW would be receiving more than usual 75+5 applications and even they might opt for same trend to invite 80+5 instead of 75+5 because 75+5 would just be readily available in the market.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> but Andrey don't you think even NSW would be receiving more than usual 75+5 applications and even they might opt for same trend to invite 80+5 instead of 75+5 because 75+5 would just be readily available in the market.


in my view, 80+5 is hard to achieve, the score for sc189 will balance between 75 and 70 if the trend continues, so 75 pointers will continue to opt-in for sc189 more than sc190, so if some of the applicants will optin for sc190 then nsw will be fast to invite... that's why my view


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> There is a 50-50 chance I would say in June rounds for the invite.




🤦*♂ oh no, I really hope I get it in the last round of June at least 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

sundeepclive said:


> 🤦*♂ oh no, I really hope I get it in the last round of June at least
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you apply for 190 also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes my bad luck, the day I applied for 190 VIC they stopped accepting any more for this FY. However my priority is to get the 189 invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sundeepclive said:


> 🤦*♂ oh no, I really hope I get it in the last round of June at least
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sundeepclive said:


> Yes my bad luck, the day I applied for 190 VIC they stopped accepting any more for this FY. However my priority is to get the 189 invite.


VIC would probably open up again from July onward.


----------



## kanade_vishal (Dec 12, 2016)

HI, my wife (primary) is trying for PTE. ACS already done, and as per calculation based on PTE score and her age, experience , she will be a 60 Pointers for Software developer (IT) skills. my query is does 60 pointer get a EOI invitation ? is there any recent change in rules regarding this. ? kindly guide.
Vishal K.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kanade_vishal said:


> HI, my wife (primary) is trying for PTE. ACS already done, and as per calculation based on PTE score and her age, experience , she will be a 60 Pointers for Software developer (IT) skills. my query is does 60 pointer get a EOI invitation ? is there any recent change in rules regarding this. ? kindly guide.
> Vishal K.


Never and ever a 60 pointer will be invited.

I applied as 60 pointer in February 2016 and my application got expired after two years.


So to answer your question the answer is BIGGGGGG NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Only with 75+ or so software engineers stand a chance for 189 and 190 now.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Never and ever a 60 pointer will be invited.
> 
> I applied as 60 pointer in February 2016 and my application got expired after two years.
> 
> ...


That too after a waiting of minimum 2 months, as per the current trends..!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> That too after a waiting of minimum 2 months, as per the current trends..!


Hopefully things might change from this July... Hopefully.


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

So is there a round happening tonight?


----------



## kanade_vishal (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the confirmation !


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

All the best to everyone who is waiting for an invite  wishing with the hope that there is a round happening in sometime!!


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Is there any round today? There is no declaration in dibp page...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sundeepclive said:


> All the best to everyone who is waiting for an invite  wishing with the hope that there is a round happening in sometime!!


did you get invited???


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*23 May 2018 Round result - Page created by DHA*

DHA has created 23 May round results page but they have not yet made it online. I am hoping that round results might be published by today or tomorrow.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-may-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> DHA has created 23 May round results page but they have not yet made it online. I am hoping that round results might be published by today or tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-may-2018-invitation-round.aspx


So it means no round yesterday?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldstrings (Jun 5, 2018)

Please what's my chances for EOI? Civil engineering draftperson with 
Age 25
PTE 20 
Education 15
Spouse 5point =65point + 190waiting =70
NSW 24/05/18 waiting


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> did you get invited???




Nope I have not got the invite! Was there a round last night??? I see this group to be extremely silent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Heidi1312 said:


> So it means no round yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


There was a round today (06 June 18). Some people got invited. Mostly all 75 and 80 pointers.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Goldstrings said:


> Please what's my chances for EOI? Civil engineering draftperson with
> Age 25
> PTE 20
> Education 15
> ...



With 65, almost no chance as the backlog for 65 pointers goes back to 13 -14 months. Increase your points. Increase your points by clearing NAATI exam.


----------



## Tannman (May 27, 2018)

261313 
189 - 75 pts DoE 25/04/2018
190 - NSW DoE 27/05/2018

If I get 190 pre-invite before 189, is it worth it to go for it or wait for 189? Will 190 processing time be longer because of state approval?


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> There was a round today (06 June 18). Some people got invited. Mostly all 75 and 80 pointers.


Okie thanks for the info.. It's usually prev day night at SG wen it's picked up at AU so had mentioned yesterday  .. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tannman said:


> 261313
> 189 - 75 pts DoE 25/04/2018
> 190 - NSW DoE 27/05/2018
> 
> If I get 190 pre-invite before 189, is it worth it to go for it or wait for 189? Will 190 processing time be longer because of state approval?


Definitely go with 190. The fate of 189 is not certain, if NSW nominates you, then go for it.


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey guys! Got invited 🙂 233511 with 75 pts. 
Just want to share my timeline with you. Not there yet, but almost! Thank God 😄

April 2017 - 1st eoi @ 65 points

Oct 2017 - invited, but did not lodge due to inconsistencies with employment dates. Points down to 60. (It is actually my eoi who was last invited with 65 pts)

Nov 2017 - took pte for the 5th time, got superior. Points up to 70. Dha started with 300 ita's per round.

May 2018 - points up to 75 due to employment milestone. 

June 2018 - ITA. Wohooo!!!

Goodluck everyone 😄 God bless!


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

Mirage_- said:


> Hey guys! Got invited 🙂 233511 with 75 pts.
> Just want to share my timeline with you. Not there yet, but almost! Thank God 😄
> 
> April 2017 - 1st eoi @ 65 points
> ...


congrats !
whats your EOI effective date?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mirage_- said:


> Hey guys! Got invited 🙂 233511 with 75 pts.
> Just want to share my timeline with you. Not there yet, but almost! Thank God 😄
> 
> April 2017 - 1st eoi @ 65 points
> ...


Congrats. The most hardest hurdle has been crossed. Best of luck for the rest of the process.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

Mirage_- said:


> Hey guys! Got invited 🙂 233511 with 75 pts.
> Just want to share my timeline with you. Not there yet, but almost! Thank God 😄
> 
> April 2017 - 1st eoi @ 65 points
> ...


Congrats.. best of luck

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

rzeus said:


> Mirage_- said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! Got invited 🙂 233511 with 75 pts.
> ...


Thanks a lot, guys 🙂 doe May 24


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Mirage_- said:


> Thanks a lot, guys 🙂 doe May 24


Well done, congrats! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldstrings (Jun 5, 2018)

Ok thanks so much Mustafa

=mustafa01;14521966]


Goldstrings said:


> Please what's my chances for EOI? Civil engineering draftperson with
> Age 25
> PTE 20
> Education 15
> ...



With 65, almost no chance as the backlog for 65 pointers goes back to 13 -14 months. Increase your points. Increase your points by clearing NAATI exam.[/QUOTE]


----------



## navdusaj (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello Experts,
I have below details, can you please estimate my invite date. Thanks for your help!

Points: 70
EOI 189 Filed Date: 5th June, 2018


----------



## navdusaj (Jun 5, 2018)

Category: 261313: Software Engineer


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

navdusaj said:


> Hello Experts,
> I have below details, can you please estimate my invite date. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Points: 70
> EOI 189 Filed Date: 5th June, 2018


Check this out
EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

navdusaj said:


> Hello Experts,
> I have below details, can you please estimate my invite date. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Points: 70
> EOI 189 Filed Date: 5th June, 2018


What is your ANZSCO?


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

navdusaj said:


> Hello Experts,
> I have below details, can you please estimate my invite date. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Points: 70
> EOI 189 Filed Date: 5th June, 2018


You should look for increasing your points, if possible. I don't think anyone in last 7-8 months has got invitation with 70 points in 2613XX ANZSCO category.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> You should look for increasing your points, if possible. I don't think anyone in last 7-8 months has got invitation with 70 points in 2613XX ANZSCO category.




Its dead slow for 70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeg16 (Jan 3, 2017)

Quick question on this topic as I too have submitted EOI for 263111 but looks like its going nowhere @ 65 points. It's going to expire in Nov 2018. I've since been sponsored so I'm not fussed but the whole system angers me. Its a complete fraud and a gangster process just to stay in the country. Seems to be the only way Australia is making money. I've heard endless stories on how people have to pay lawyer fees etc.

Do I have any come-back or reimbursement options? I remember spending a lot of money during the process to build my case, IELTS test, Police checks, document certifications etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

skeg16 said:


> Quick question on this topic as I too have submitted EOI for 263111 but looks like its going nowhere @ 65 points. It's going to expire in Nov 2018. I've since been sponsored so I'm not fussed but the whole system angers me. Its a complete fraud and a gangster process just to stay in the country. Seems to be the only way Australia is making money. I've heard endless stories on how people have to pay lawyer fees etc.
> 
> Do I have any come-back or reimbursement options? I remember spending a lot of money during the process to build my case, IELTS test, Police checks, document certifications etc.


Sadly no matter how much the applicants rave and rant, nobody gives a rat ass to their feelings

Your claim for reimbursement will not be even worth the paper you will send it on

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

navdusaj said:


> Hello Experts,
> I have below details, can you please estimate my invite date. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Points: 70
> EOI 189 Filed Date: 5th June, 2018


whats the anzsco?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

navdusaj said:


> Category: 261313: Software Engineer


not at present trend.


----------



## Goldstrings (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello Expats I want to support my husband with 5points since we re both assessed in same occupation but dont know if my IELTS score can fly L 5.5 R 5.5 W 6.5 S 7.5


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Goldstrings said:


> Hello Expats I want to support my husband with 5points since we re both assessed in same occupation but dont know if my IELTS score can fly L 5.5 R 5.5 W 6.5 S 7.5


he will need to have band 6.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Goldstrings said:


> Hello Expats I want to support my husband with 5points since we re both assessed in same occupation but dont know if my IELTS score can fly L 5.5 R 5.5 W 6.5 S 7.5


You are almost there but not quite

You need minimum of 6 in all modules

You can think of one more shot

Cheers


----------

